# New Smarty Cave project



## Smarty

With the weather getting colder I finally decided it was time to get started on a new warm retreat from the cold. Still a work in progress but the bridge right now is not too bad! Pics soon.


----------



## Smarty

Just got back home and am very happy with how well my new project worked. Own a small car so needed to make something fairly small and very portable. Started out with a 4×8 piece of thin panel board I had cut into 3-32inch pieces. Then used spray adhesive to attach some very effective Reflectix insulation. I extended one end of the insulation to wrap around and attached it to the opposite side with Velcro for quick release. Add a small propane heater and it's nice and toasty! Next need to work on the top. Light weight and effective once secured to my cooler :thumbsup:
Dang grunts were out in force again but did have one good battle with a very thick 38inch bull red :yes:


----------



## Kenton

Great ingenuity! Glad it worked out for ya.


----------



## Ugly 1

Sweet condo Smarty! UGLY


----------



## ThaFish

Smarty what're your nightly rates on that contraption? Cause the bridge was pretty chilly last night. Haha.


----------



## Kim

Smarty that just proves that necessity is the mother of invention. By the way that is the best pic of a big fish letting us all know how big it really is. My hat is off to you! Stay cozy and tight lines to you.


----------



## Spoolin Up

Nice job bro.

Bigdaddysdieselservice 8507365478


----------



## Austin

That thing is awesome!


----------



## flukedaddy

That's nice!


----------



## Mac1528

This could be the start of something big...possibly shark tank material! No pun intended.


----------



## southern yakker

Very nice smarty! I wish I would of had one of those quite a fee times at the bridge. Nice red too!


----------



## Smarty

Thanks everyone! It's definitely a work in progress. Just trying to get ready because this is going to be a cold winter. We haven't had a real cold one in quite a few years so we're due for a deep freeze. I'm ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty

Had a few hours after work to hit the honey hole. Perfect eating size! 21 inch keeper. 
Ruler and size 13 for reference


----------



## parrothead

Very nice !!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## Nonboater

How cold was it. Anything over 45 degrees balmy up here. Nice job. Has possibilities up here.


----------



## Mac1528

Nonboater said:


> How cold was it. Anything over 45 degrees balmy up here. Nice job. Has possibilities up here.


Closest thing to that in chi-town is the Holiday Inn Express nearest to the lake. LOL!!


----------



## Smarty

Upper to mid-30's tonight so I'm going out somewhere. Was only 47 degrees the night before last and I set it up. Felt like sitting on the couch in front of the fireplace :yes:
I'm betting that tomorrow night in the 20's will probably feel the same in there. It's a rough life


----------



## Nonboater

Keep the reports coming. Didn't get to go to Sandusky for my Halloween trip. Daughter's Wedding. 1st time in 6 years. Hope to be down this spring. Happy Turkey Day to you all. Football, food, family and even a little fishing.


----------



## Ocean Master

Good warm spot..!

Too bad they closed the old 3 mile bridge. You were able to sit in the truck...


----------



## Smarty

Update on my shelter gents. Today (right now) I'm not out fishing due to leaving work late tonight (IWork 3-11 shift). Temp is in the high 20's inland. My shelter is comfortable if not almost too warm. Not promoting a product but this insulation is bad ass! I was trying to show temps with my clock but after it hit 28 my deck out back is crunching as I walk so my clock is toast! I'm warm though. This was the ultimate test. Nothing but a positive report here.


----------



## Smarty

Okay the cold weather test is done. Not many days in Florida are in the 20's. Tonight was around 26 and a north wind 5-10mph. Pictured are 2 single burner propane heaters. With only the upright heater it was cozy but seemed like I could control the temp better with the directional single burner. That forward facing heater kept the temp warm and reflecting back at me while also circulating heat was so comfortable I didn't want to pack it back up!!! 
This set up is light weight and portable. Anyone that is on the bridge wants to check it out stop to say hello. I'll be there all winter. Fish on :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty

Oops, here ya go. Damn cold!
Seems like slot red weather to me


----------



## DAWGONIT

Pretty work on your project and the critters too!
Thanks for sharing...I think you're on to something with that shelter.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Kim

Was that a WiFi TV in the insulated, heated man cave?


----------



## Breeze

Ocean Master said:


> Good warm spot..!
> 
> Too bad they closed the old 3 mile bridge. You were able to sit in the truck...


They closed it? When did that happen? I was just out there last week. Guess I need to find a new fishing spot now.

Cycles By Breeze
Motorcycle and ATV Service
850-438-0401


----------



## Smarty

Kim said:


> Was that a WiFi TV in the insulated, heated man cave?


 It's a Kindle Fire that I've downloaded a bunch of survival TV shows on. It also does have WiFi that works well at any hotspot. When the bite is slow and I'm cooking up some fresh catch and hot chocolate I'll sometimes kick back and enjoy a show. Nothing like roughin it


----------



## Smarty

Don't know if at some point someone would see this project and try it as well. If so here's one tip I've found. Less is more. I started to install door hinges to hold the pieces together secure. Didn't take long and I realized simple zip ties are lighter and just as effective. 
On to a few fishing pics. While lots of folks lately have been out catching the big bull reds I've been trying for the smaller more frying pan ready fish. Had fun catching and releasing a few but a better time with the ones I could keep :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty

Keepers


----------



## DAWGONIT

great table fare!


----------



## boatnbob

*Be careful with the heaters*

The heaters put off quite a bit of CO which will put you to sleep for good. You probably have adequate ventilation, but a co monitor wouldn't be a bad thing. I really like your ingenuity!

Velcro tabs would make good hinges or closures for the door/pieces. I was looking at using some of that bubble wrap to make a fish bag with. 

Nice job with the fish and shelter

Cheers,

Bolb


----------



## Smarty

boatnbob said:


> The heaters put off quite a bit of CO which will put you to sleep for good. You probably have adequate ventilation, but a co monitor wouldn't be a bad thing. I really like your ingenuity!
> 
> Velcro tabs would make good hinges or closures for the door/pieces. I was looking at using some of that bubble wrap to make a fish bag with.
> 
> Nice job with the fish and shelter
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bolb


:thumbsup: Thank you friend. Excellent input on this kind of set up. By profession I'm a nurse so I've already got some insight into this situation. The front entrance approx. 14x42 allows for excellent ventilation


----------



## Smarty

Man do I love a middle of the night snack


----------



## Ocean Master

Breeze said:


> They closed it? When did that happen? I was just out there last week. Guess I need to find a new fishing spot now.
> 
> Cycles By Breeze
> Motorcycle and ATV Service
> 850-438-0401


 I was referring to the Gulf Breeze side of the 3 mile bridge back when you could drive on and stay all night. I've caught tons of Flounder, Redfish, and Sheepshead on that bridge.


----------



## Smarty

Ocean Master said:


> I was referring to the Gulf Breeze side of the 3 mile bridge back when you could drive on and stay all night. I've caught tons of Flounder, Redfish, and Sheepshead on that bridge.


I sure do miss that bridge! Not many landlocked areas could compare to that spot especially on an incoming tide. My 1st memory of fishing at a very young age was from off that section of bridge with my Dad :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty

Just made it to the honey hole and it's freezing. But the cave is oh so warm! 1st cast 18in. Redfish! Looks like a late night meal is a go :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish

Smarty said:


> Just made it to the honey hole and it's freezing. But the cave is oh so warm! 1st cast 18in. Redfish! Looks like a late night meal is a go :thumbup:


Dang Smarty, nice slot! When ya gonna have me over for dinner?!


----------



## CrazedFisher

Smarty, you're on fire man! Keep catchin 'em!


----------



## Smarty

The only thing I hate about the honey hole is I can't rock it! 
Sikes soon for me. 
Sorry, not!


----------



## Smarty




----------



## Smarty

Rock on my brother!


----------



## Smarty

Rock on bicthes!


----------



## Smarty

Took my ambien about 4am last night. Clearly it didn't work. 
I remember tossing and turning but not any head banging. Was wondering why I was so tired today :blink:


----------



## Smarty

Temp is about 20 degrees right now and not even one bite for about an hour. Cave is decently warm. Going to try and make some slight modifications this week if I have time. Want to go a little bigger for more elbow room and for different heat source placement options. Will try to post pics later this week.


----------



## Smarty

Temp still dropping. Had to bail out and get a nap before taking my son to school.
Burrr!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law

Smarty said:


> Took my ambien


That stuff put me on autopilot the few times I took it. Making phone calls , texting and all kinds of stuff and never knew I did any of it.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up

Smarty said:


> Temp is about 20 degrees right now and not even one bite for about an hour. Cave is decently warm. Going to try and make some slight modifications this week if I have time. Want to go a little bigger for more elbow room and for different heat source placement options. Will try to post pics later this week.


Geez brother. That is a deadly habit you have.  did you have to cut a hole in the ice?


----------



## Smarty

Bigdaddy's said:


> Geez brother. That is a deadly habit you have.  did you have to cut a hole in the ice?


Roy, it was all good until I had to step out to check my lines. After about 2 minutes I couldn't feel my thumbs :no:
Should have it modified by this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty

Showed my 74yr. old Dad pics a few nights ago. His response was... where's the bathroom :laughing: I'm working on it Dad.
The new pimped out Smarty Cave


----------



## Snagged Line

Yeah, like theres annother fool in this world...............................lol


----------



## Smarty

Snagged Line said:


> Yeah, like theres annother fool in this world...............................lol


At my expense I will intentionally set myself up for it. Any day I can get my Dad to crack a joke or laugh, is a good day :thumbsup:


----------



## pompano67

That's awesome man !!!


----------



## grey ghost

Smarty said:


> Showed my 74yr. old Dad pics a few nights ago. His response was... where's the bathroom :laughing: I'm working on it Dad.
> The new pimped out Smarty Cave


Sit a 5gallon bucket in front of them chairs and tell him heres ya potty! LOL


----------



## Smarty

Well Pops won't go but I might test out the remodeled cave in some wind on the bridge tonight. Should work even with the garage door closed :laughing:


----------



## Smarty

Went out to Sikes Gulf Breeze side last night. Tide was very low and the bite sucked. Caught 4 small stingray, 1 small cow ray, and 1 ground mullet. Wind was blowing around 5-10 mph steady and temp only about 50 degrees. Cave was solid and I'm sure can hold firm in very strong winds since modified to a hexagon or close configuration. It produced a total wind block which is ideal for staying warm and being able to cook in high wind conditions. Only took a slight weight adjustment for distribution and was easy rolling the whole way. Once winter is gone I'll be working on a cooling project for it


----------



## doggfish

*just curious*

ever think about putting a velcro strip on the walls? that way you could put a small piece on your plies and knife sheaths to keep em out of the way and maybe one of those flexible cutting board sheets? Kudos on the cool build:thumbup:
doggfish
your best friend you have never met.


----------



## Smarty

doggfish said:


> ever think about putting a velcro strip on the walls? that way you could put a small piece on your plies and knife sheaths to keep em out of the way and maybe one of those flexible cutting board sheets? Kudos on the cool build:thumbup:
> doggfish
> your best friend you have never met.


 Thanks for the comments and ideas :thumbsup:
I used the round Velcro pads to hold the Reflectix roof in place and keep it secure. You can see one on the picture where the front is closed. I always carry my pliers and a fillet knife in the large cooler bag that's positioned on the top of my panels in the last pic. It's pretty heavy with plenty of lures and tackle for fishing around structure so breakoffs are not a problem and it's weight helps hold the panels in place on top of the cooler. I also on my person keep a clip on pocket knife along with a BG Survival Knife handy for split second use if necessary. I love that BG knife which has a small striker I use often for lighting propane heaters and my dual fuel burner in windy conditions which is no longer a problem because of this project. The bridge curb or cooler top I use for a filleting area. 
I had considered including small fold down shelves on the inside walls but this portable shelter project has almost reached its weight limit right now because of the added elbow room. As of now it's still light weight, solid, and very effective for its purpose. Another few things about it that are cool is that I made it in a way where the dimensions can be easily adjusted to decrease inside airspace if heating options become limited. Also the panels other than the original 3 are only held on by zip ties so they can be easily disconnected to return it to the smaller shelter at any time. The more I thought about how I wanted to do this project the more fun I realized I was having with it. Thanks again for the great suggestions :thumbup:


----------



## doggfish

hey great idea for beating the cold.....you gotta love the do it yourselfer for ingenuity. enjoy keep warm and keep slaying them:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

doggfish

your best friend you have never met


----------

